# PEGATRON IPMSB-H61 BIOS KEY



## LeoHaddock (Jul 10, 2021)

Help, i didnt know how to open my bios, i tried every key but it didn't work


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Spam the *Del* key as soon as you see the Manufacturers Splash screen. Read the manual, *page 23 *





Bios Setup Reference; Main; Bios Setup Program - Pegatron IPMTB-GS Reference Manual [Page 23] | ManualsLib







www.manualslib.com




If that doesn't work, try a different USB Wired Keyboard, plugged into a different USB port on the Back of the computer. Make sure the keyboard lights up when starting the computer, if not, try a different USB port.


----------

